# Insufficient Power Warning & Screen Goes Out



## TheyCallMeJohn (Mar 26, 2018)

So not sure if this should go under "Maintenance and Repair" but I had an issue yesterday where when I got in the car and tried to put it into drive it said it had insufficient power to start. Battery was reading around 60% to 70%. After a minute or two the warning went away and the car started. Anyone else have this problem?

On a possible related not I have had the touchscreen reboot on me several time over the last four days one time while driving and it went on and off a few times. Anyone have this issue?

Just want to know if this is something I should be concerned about.


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

To me this sounds like the 12v battery is low.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Definitely report it to Tesla so they have a record of it happening for you.


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

TheyCallMeJohn said:


> So not sure if this should go under "Maintenance and Repair" but I had an issue yesterday where when I got in the car and tried to put it into drive it said it had insufficient power to start. Battery was reading around 60% to 70%. After a minute or two the warning went away and the car started. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> On a possible related not I have had the touchscreen reboot on me several time over the last four days one time while driving and it went on and off a few times. Anyone have this issue?
> 
> Just want to know if this is something I should be concerned about.


This has happened to me once as well. It was a few weeks ago and hasn't happened since. My screen did also reset on my today while I was driving though. Hoping it's just been software problems and updates resolve everything. We'll see though.

At the moment my biggest gripes are sometimes needing to tap my keycard to drive despite unlocking fine with walk up unlock and the backup camera only working about 20% of the time at best.


----------



## TheyCallMeJohn (Mar 26, 2018)

So I got an email that they forwarded it on to my local service center... who has not contacted me.


----------



## Norm Rechtman (Jun 5, 2017)

Please keep us informed as to what they find, that’s not good that the backup camera is only working 20% of the time


----------

